# Canadian Coupon Blogs/Sites?



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there, would anyone happen to know any good blogs/sites focused on coupons for groceries in Canada?

I'd love to take a look at one to see what's available/out there.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

investnoob said:


> Hi there, would anyone happen to know any good blogs/sites focused on coupons for groceries in Canada?
> 
> I'd love to take a look at one to see what's available/out there.


My wife is a huge fan of FrugalShopper. I don't get into that stuff personally, but that might be a good first stop.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

redflagdeals.ca

save.ca


----------



## lending (Aug 26, 2009)

Check these

grocerysavings.ca
frugalshopper.ca


----------



## groceryalerts (May 5, 2009)

We also run a website where we post coupons in Canada ordered in categories to make them easy to find. We even have screenshots of the coupon so you see that they all work.

http://coupons.groceryalerts.ca/

Thanks.


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome! That is exactly the type of site I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## maelstrom (Apr 10, 2009)

smartcanucks.ca is great, they list the sales and what coupons are available.
save.ca for ordering free coupons that get mailed to you.


----------

